# Removing dealer stickers



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi can any of you detailing experts tell me how to remove the rear window dealer sticker from a Merc I recently purchased. The window is tinted dark and when I tried to remove the same from my GTR I damaged the tint despite using spirit to try and soften the glue. Is there a trick as I'm fed up with a bloody great sticker but don't want to damage the tint.
Thanks Andy ..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Use a citrus based sticky remover. It shouldnt affect the tint. Something like servisol label remover.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

andy leave it till the cars been in the sun for a day and its nice and warm you'll have a better chance of removal without adhesive transfer 

if you do leave some goop then an alcohol / citrus based cleaner is less likely to cause issues where a solvent base will 

shame your not closer we would have sorted for you


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Mook/Paul thanks or your replies guys, if we get any sunny days now I'll give it a go and use the servisol cleaner as well. How about gently heating with a hair dryer ?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ANDY400R said:


> Mook/Paul thanks or your replies guys, if we get any sunny days now I'll give it a go and use the servisol cleaner as well. How about gently heating with a hair dryer ?


heat from the outside to about 40 degrees 

roughly the point where when you remove the heat source you can feel the glass is holding the heat when touched with finger tips


----------

